# New driver - ratings



## New-berX (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello!

People who started out with low ratings and have now been driving for a while - did you see an increase in your ratings once you had more rides under your belt? 

I'm a brand new part-time Uber driver, just started on Sunday. In the five or so days I've been driving, I've become totally obsessive about my rating - checking it several times a day to see if new ratings have come in, trying to assess which of my rides gave lower ratings, etc. And in this short time I've become aware of the ways in which the ratings system screws the driver - drunks are terrible passengers and rate poorly, surge fare riders rate poorly, etc. (The latter being particularly upsetting because surge fares are the only way to make actual decent money, and I have to limit them out of fear of my rating being dinged.)

My very first ride (5PM) was a pick up of three very drunk guys from a bar - I drove them literally two and a half blocks, and they gave me one star because I didn't have Spotify and couldn't play them a specific Taylor Swift song. The requester asked me to sit there and wait for him to pair his phone with my bluetooth because he was insistent on listening to this song on his two minute ride. I agreed. One star for me. I should have just booted them and cancelled the ride, but ah well - hindsight.

My rating got dinged last night, too - I drove in a surge for the first time, so I'm assuming it was sticker shock despite me getting them to their destination quickly and efficiently with a clean car and pleasant attitude. Right now after 16 rides my rating is at a 4.5, and I'm paranoid about deactivation. 

I know since I have so few rides the impact of each poor rating is magnified. I'm just wondering if it gets better, so to speak. I should probably just stop looking at my rating and concentrate on driving well and let the rating take care of itself, but easier said than done...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

If you keep giving great courteous service it will outweigh the drunks and the low rating jerks. I would suggest do some of the rush hour morning and evening shifts and stay away from the bars for a bit. Most of the business crowd types give better ratings in my opinion.


----------



## New-berX (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for the recommendations. With the exception of Sunday night, I've been doing mostly evening rush hour shifts - but I'm going to start getting up early and doing one or two pick-ups before work in the morning.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

New-berX said:


> Cool! Thanks for the recommendations. With the exception of Sunday night, I've been doing mostly evening rush hour shifts - but I'm going to start getting up early and doing one or two pick-ups before work in the morning.


I do exactly that, I get about 2 ride in in the morning...3 in the night. A good $40 - $50 in fares and 5 stars. Helps level things off.


----------



## New-berX (Dec 5, 2014)

Great, I'll try that! Thanks for the tips - much appreciated.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

New-berX said:


> Hello!
> 
> People who started out with low ratings and have now been driving for a while - did you see an increase in your ratings once you had more rides under your belt?
> 
> ...


Drive professional people for a good rating. They are in a hurry to go somewhere. they will certainly be waiting for you and not waste your time when you get there. they will be busy with their business meetings and calls and not pay special attention to you, but in a good way, unless you screw up and then they will notice you. still they will be courteous as long as you can manage the situation. with more than 99% certainty you will get no tip but a 5* rating from them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Drive professional people for a good rating. They are in a hurry to go somewhere. they will certainly be waiting for you and not waste your time when you get there. they will be busy with their business meetings and calls and not pay special attention to you, but in a good way, unless you screw up and then they will notice you. still they will be courteous as long as you can manage the situation. with more than 99% certainty you will get no tip but a 5* rating from them.


and how you supposed to make sure you pick up professional people?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm in the same situation, I have like 4.55 after 16 rides. All rides were smooth, I don't think I did anything that deserved less than a 5. My car is clean and I was polite and quiet during the ride except if PAX started a conversation

How many rides in does it take before they would consider deactivating me because I have less than 4.7? I read somewhere on the forum that after 25 rides I am in danger, and somewhere else on the forum that only after like a hundred rides I am in danger, anyone know?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> and how you supposed to make sure you pick up professional people?


Daytime / early evening riders. The slobs tend to like the darkness.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Daytime / early evening riders. The slobs tend to like the darkness.





DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Daytime / early evening riders. The slobs tend to like the darkness.


Exactly. Daytime and early evening are it. After 10:00 pm all bets are off. Still if there are large luxury hotels around you, you might be able to pick up better of the late night crowd.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I started with a 3.7 my first night. 9 actual riders; 1 cancellation because the girl was somewhere in Disneyland, and GPS kept directing me to a sidewalk/employee access only area. I called and said she didn't need a ride anymore. Had another one where I didn't pick up the right girls. I made the mistake of asking "Are you XXX?" and she said yes. Just after I dropped them off, I got a call from the real girl that I was supposed to pick up, and said I hadn't picked her up, but she got charged. She said she was going email Uber. I told her I would do the same. It was only a $4.00 fare, anyway. Gave 5 rides last night, and my rating jumped to 4.44. Live and learn.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Personally, I have found that having a Great Personality and the ability to get on anyone's level instantly along with making them feel comfortable and special outweighs almost all other factors!

I have made some mistakes in my driving or took a wrong turn several times before.
I instantly apologize and then make a joke out of it about myself to smooth it over.
I still get rated *5*s *after the ride!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> and how you supposed to make sure you pick up professional people?


Go near business buildings when everyone gets outta work, 4-6 pm. It works.


----------

